# spank rims?



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey i was just wondring if any body has ever heard of these
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=18173&category=3314
i think some green rims that say spank on em would look pretty figgen sweet on my bike:thumbsup:


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Spank rims are for shampoo guys. Period.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok...excellent help.

We have some Spank stuff, no rims but the stems, bars, and grips are pretty cool. So far I have been impressed by the value of the Spank stuff. Fairly inexpensive but seems to be good quality.

I want a green for the front of my DMR.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Rims seem to be pretty light. Too bad they don't come in a 36h.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Ok...excellent help.
> 
> We have some Spank stuff, no rims but the stems, bars, and grips are pretty cool. So far I have been impressed by the value of the Spank stuff. Fairly inexpensive but seems to be good quality.
> 
> I want a green for the front of my DMR.


Ok ok... But American market is so much bigger. There's EVERYTHING cheaper. What I want to say here is that for that price there're better rims IMHO (MTX, Atomlab) etc. Also why aren't some people satisfied with black rims? Black goes along well with every single color. Oh I think I know why... they are shampoos.

Also they don't come in 36H as pointed out by Will.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Rims seem to be pretty light. Too bad they don't come in a 36h.


Maybe as a front wheel to shave some weight?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, I need 36h because I don't want to buy new hubs. That's why I said too bad.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Maybe as a front wheel to shave some weight?


That's why I want one. I'm really trying to lighten my front end. Switching out my fork too. My rear is a 48h. MTX? I folded one on my first street ride. I it kinda wierd that the other rim is 40mm wide and only comes in 32h.

XSL_WiLL, what hubs do you have?

K4m1k4z3, what exactly do you have against the Germans stuff?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

36h Hadleys.

Sun MTX? They didn't come in a 48h.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 36h Hadleys.
> 
> Sun MTX? They didn't come in a 48h.


Nice hubs...I don't have anything that nice that is tradeable...or free.

Naw, the MTX was a 36h. I replaced it with a Halo Tornado wheel. Different bike. On the street ride I have a SS Eastern 48h wheel. I think it has some sort of Alex rim. I am adding a disc to the DMR and have been waiting for the Spank rim to come back in stock.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i think when the time comes which will probably be soon because ive already had to have my rhyno lites trued 2 times i might try em out
good looking, light, and company looks good
why not try em out


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

which rim is for the conditioner guy? Comma.




yeah, the fact that there is not even an option for 36h turned me off instantly, even though that weight is very nice and it would go well in front in 32...

I'll be sticking with my BFR's and Supra D's for the moment...

the eastern26 complete wheels came with Alex Supra B's if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Agency said:


> K4m1k4z3, what exactly do you have against the Germans stuff?


Nothing really. I run Point (Pointbike.de) rear singlespeed hub *wink*. I also didn't say those rims are bad. IMHO you can always spray your rims to desired color but the key factors for me when buying new rims is price/quality ratio and not the colors they come in.


----------

